# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i ndjenjave

## Shiu

18.07

Tani bëhen 4 vjet. Kaq shumë kohë m'u desh të kuptoja një gjë fare të thjeshtë. Të dhimbshme gjithashtu.

----------


## PINK

07.18.2006

U bene plot 20 minuta qe me lane ne " hold". Dhe akoma nuk kam mbaruar pune ......ufffff une e di sa kam heq , akoma me tingellon ne vesh ....... 2 valixhe dhe jo me shume.

----------


## TikTak

sthon kot rruga e shkurter te nxjerr ma gjat. dojsha me kursy gas sot ene ja futa i rruge tjeter per pune. se kisha bo noihere, u bllokova ntrafik shkova ene me vones npune. mir thon mos ju daj dashnis spar

----------


## deep_blue

kaq seriozisht  e paskam marre  kete  dreq jete. Thuaji  vetes vafsh ...

----------


## deep_blue

Ka  dy  dite  qe  s'ia kam pare  nyjen e  fjales se  saj, as  fjalen, as vete ate.
A thua  sa kohe ka  mundur te   qendroje sot  para  pasqyres kur  eshte  zgjuar ne mengjes?

----------


## Kettti

Jeta eshte sikur te mos ishin ditet dje,pardje,jave muaji ende nuk perfundoj ........ si nje rrugetim me plot pengesa ............

----------


## marsela

_Oh nje ditar i ri
Me duket se skam humbur rast te le ndonje rresht ne faqen e pare keto ditaret e fundit.
Sot dita ishte e lodhshme..me kujtohet vetem se ne mengjes e ne ato pak minuta qe u shtriva pasdite e kam shtyre te pakten 10 here alarmin e telefonit
Pas 2 ditesh do jem serisht atje..sedi c'ndjenje eshte ajo qe me shoqeron mendimet per te ardhmen...Tani po mendoj per mbremjen, si nuk u ngopa me "gabime"..?!_

----------


## ATMAN

cfare po ndhodh keshtu, une hyra gabimisht ne ditar, gjeta nje postim perpara meje, ora ketu eshte 20 00 ,dhe sapo mbarova se ngreni darken , i hodha nje sy forumit, pastaj kontrollova sa mb me kane mbetur nga abonamenti , shpresoja te dilja te pija nje birre , emri im eshte artur, dielli po perendon , mua mu mbaruan fjalet per sonte , takohemi neser......................................ditar

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

...*-Me duket se ishte e diel,fundmuaji gusht i vitit 2002.Ishim ne Roma(Italy).Pas nje telefonate te gjate,-dhe pas nje vendimi qe morem-mu shkeput nje pjese shpirti
dhe mbeti atje,tek ai ze qe kurre me s`e degjova.Pas tre ditesh vajtem ne Paris(France).Hodha shikimin nga gjykata;-sikur doja te pershendesja kujtimet e harruara per ne.Mbaj mend qe ktheva koken majtas te pertypja lotet,-pasi bija ne sy sikur t`i fshija me gishterinj lehtesisht.Une keshtu jam gatuar.S`behem dot ndryshe.
Dua qe gjithcka te jete imja, te mbetet po e imja.Por teper e veshtire-.*

----------


## Hekurani1

Tek sa haperoja shpatijeve te Sharrit ne lartesi, me vajti mendja te ajo! I tere gjelbrimi qe me rrethonte, me ngjante ne syte e saj jeshile. Veren e kaluar me pati premtuar se do te vemi bashke ne bjeshke qe ta çvirgjerojme çarçafin e blerë prej bari. "Ku i dihet, aeroplanet i shkurtojne largesite...pastaj vera eshte e gjate...mund edhe te vije nje dite..." ia beja qejfin vetes teksa po perkujtoja çastet e paharruara te kaluara se bashku ne ato lartesi

----------


## deep_blue

Vendosa  ta zgjedh vendin per te  pushuar  prapanicen time.
Vendi ishte  i zene. Sa  prapanica  pushojne  ne kete  minute?
Nuk e di a do te mundem te pushoj nga  pushimet!!!

----------


## leci

Qielli eshte shume i vrenjtur,presim deboren nga nje moment ne tjeter.
Sot i veshur rende,per tu ruajtur nga era e akullt qe hyn nga te gjitha cepat lexova nje gje te bukur.
Jo se ben shume ftohte,por ndihet dimri.
Qe thoni,lexova dicka qe me ngeli ne kujtese.
Pse te presesh dike qe te dhuroje nje tufe me lule kur mund te zbukurosh oborrin e shpirtit tend.
Pak a shume ky ishte kuptimi.
Tani te themi te drejten,ajo tufja me lule eshte mesazhi qe presim nga shume kohe.
Eshte e lehte te thuash zbukuro oborrin tend.Kete mund edhe ta besh duke pritur lulet apo jo.
Sigurisht qe po,por keto lulet spo arrijne,si duket kane humburr rrugen ose kane gjetur nje oborr tjeter.
Ateher eshte e kote te presesh,sepse nuk ja vlen koha e humbur ne pritje,edhe pse lulet ishin shume te bukura.
Pastaj fundi i fundit lule jane,lule ka kedo,mbille nje ne oborrin tend dhe do behet tufe me lule.

Por ajo tufa e vjeter nuk largohet nga mendja,thua te kete zene rrenje.
Heret a vone do largohet,pak me shume kurajo,me pak vuajtje per ate qe sja vlen te presesh.
Akulli nen diell po shkrihet,nje tjeter pranvere jashte portes i sigurte qe lulet kane mbire diku tutje.




> Un giorno imparerai la sottile differenza tra tenere una mano e incatenare un'anima.
> Imparerai che l'amore non è appoggiarsi a qualcuno, e la compagnia non è sicurezza.
> Imparerai che i baci non sono contratti e i doni non sono promesse. Impari ad accettare tutte le tue sconfitte a testa alta con gli occhi aperti, con la grazia di un adulto, ma non con il dolore di un bimbo.
> E imparerai a costruire le tue strade oggi perchè il terreno di domani è troppo incerto per fare piani, perciò pianti il tuo giardino e decori la tua anima, invece di aspettare qualcuno che ti mandi fiori...!!!!



Keshtu ishte origjinale.Po se di pse me ngeli mendja tek lulet.

----------


## ideus

Gjithe ato copeza fletash qe i shkrova dikur i gjeje sot neper dollape me boje te shlyer e te shtypura mes librave, pluhurit dhe kohes. Ne njeren nga to lexova rreshtat:

*"Kur dola, deren e lash hapur me shprese se ti do te vije pas meje. Ti veprove ndryshe, e mbylle ate. Mbase mund te jesh gezuar se me mbylle jashte,  por harrove se veten e mbylle brenda."*

----------


## Syriana

Edhe luleve ua mora aromen ty te ta shtroja, edhe qiellit kaltersine ty te mbuloja, oqeanit thellesine qe te mbyta ne zemren time..Edhe njerezve qe meritonin dashurine ua mohova, qe ty te gjithen ta dhuroja..
S'me meritove..!

----------


## ooooo

Po pres as vete se di se sa, as vete se di se cfare, vetem pres, pres te ndryshoj gjendja!
Qenka keq te presesh, o sa keq
Por me keq eshte te mos presesh, se paku kete e di, ky mendim me bene shoqeri, ku i dihet???????
E nesermja vjen shpejt, e pastaj eshte fundjave,uau
Megjithate pres ne cdo moment nuk harroj te pres...
Ne te tilla raste ta shperblefsha PRITJE!

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (29-09-2013)

----------


## dijana

Me mungon edhe koncentrimi per te punuar...as pushimi nuk beri pune...mendoj ne ty; inatosem me veten kur shoh se skam fuqi mbi mendimet;...a thua ku je?!me bjen ne mend ajo e kadarese: "jetojme te dy ne nje qytet dhe rralle shihemi , shume rralle"...dhe kur mendoj e dij se edhe po te kthehesh ti cdo gje ka mbaruar per mua...ti je nje i panjohur tani;nuk kam as me te voglin respekt per ty me...ndoshta deshiroj vetem te te shoh te penduar... nje dite ndoshta edhe do te te shoh; e une do te jem e lumtur atehere...

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

*...Vajza ime po ben bubble bath(ne vaske) me babin e saj.Degjohen te qeshurat e tyre dhe shpirti me mbushet me kenaqesi.Une po hedh nje ndjenje momentale
mbi kete ditar te paflete.Sa kenaqesi eshte te jesh Nene!...
-Naten e mire.*

----------


## nausika

Sot dite e zakonshme por tejet e bukur..filloi bukur, vazhdoi bukur dhe po mbaron bukur...ndoshta eshte ndjesia e parakoshme e shijimit te flladit te kripur te detit...te kenges e gjinkallave mbi hardhi pasi vij nga plazhi dhe me ze gjumi ne nimim e verandes duke pritur radhen e dushit...

sot gjithashtu nje surprize e bukur shume.....perse gjerat te tilla ndodhin gjithmone kur nuk i pret?

----------


## Poeti

Sot eshte nje dite e zakonshme, por nje dite qe me mbushe me shprese per te ardhmen! Ja e shihni edhe une di te jem optimist, e pse jo se?!

----------


## Shiu

Brenda në zyre është freskët. Mjafton veç aroma e kafesë së sapoblerë që të ma largojë pak lodhjen e një dite të ngarkuar. Është fillim i mbarë i disa fillimeve të vonuara...

----------

